# My Reef



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

Posted this on Viaquaria but, thought Id share this on here as well.
So, I figured its due time to do a post on my tank.
Started up a 33 gallon saltwater and slowly it has been evolving.
Currently it has a 20 gallon sump with overflow box.
In the sump I have a prizm pro skimmer, phosban reactor, 200W heater, air stone and tons of live rock. 
My cheato isnt doing so great, I bougt a new bulb for the T5 that lights the sump so now it has 2x6700 T5 on reverse photo period. Likely the reactor inhibiting growth, no biggie.
On the display I have 4xT5HO bulbs 2x10,000k 2xactinic and a LED stunner strip that I attached to the trim between fixtures.
I have 10 red mangroves coming in the mail, though they may be DOA its been so long in delivery...SENDER FAIL!
Might upgrade my sump and add a refugium or might just clean out the middle compartment of rock and use that.
A bigger sump is always better though lol.
Got a few corals and a couple inhabitants but, time to let the pics do the talking.
2x Cleaner shrimp
2x Clownfish
10x Mixed snails

















































































Since the pics, I have changed the sump up a bit, the middle section is setup as a fuge for the chaeto with a bit of a sandebed.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! Already frags on the frag rack 

There is also another local forum "canreef" which is more reef related. Enjoy!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is a new tank. Patience for the Chaeto


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

looks great, funny enough i have the same light as you and a 33. just moved it all over from my 5 gallon nano. so nothing is happy. ill share pictures soon. i dont have sump though, i went AIO


----------



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Very nice! Already frags on the frag rack
> 
> There is also another local forum "canreef" which is more reef related. Enjoy!


Thank you. And yup love them frags.



gklaw said:


> If it is a new tank. Patience for the Chaeto


Almost 4 months so yes, still new but the lack of phosphates doesn't help it either lol.



CisBackA said:


> looks great, funny enough i have the same light as you and a 33. just moved it all over from my 5 gallon nano. so nothing is happy. ill share pictures soon. i dont have sump though, i went AIO


Lights are great. They will cheer up and I'll never go sumpless again. 
I LOVE MY SUMP.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Lodilo said:


> Lights are great. They will cheer up and I'll never go sumpless again.
> I LOVE MY SUMP.


yeah they are great, probably the most expensive thing on my tank haha.

i would go sump in the future with a HOB overflow, AIO was just more of a project for fun, built it all without buying a single piece of acyrilic (made from old computer casing acryilic and little cheapo aquariums), and great for hiding everything in, gonna put a fuge back there too.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm
Looks somewhat familiar lol
Nice set up!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Hmmmmm
> Looks somewhat familiar lol
> Nice set up!!
> Cheers!!


Only somewhat?
It's such a ghost town there most days : (
Thanks man, I sit in front of it ALOT.


----------



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

So, the live rock and rubble in the sump has been hiding evil evil things under it. Can we say nitrate factory?
I'm guilty of over feeding but time for a tighter ship. 
Nitrates are through the roof lately and I've decided to clean out the sump. 
First section NO ROCK, heater, skimmer and GFO reactor. 
Baffles clean, not full of detritus catching rubble (brilliant idea Scott)
Second section is to be DSB with chaeto and a couple small pourous rocks. Bought a 65w 6500k PC floodlamp for it, running on reverse photo period. 
And finally the return section. 

QUESTION:
I assume that my meddling in the sump will send me into a mini cycle. 
That said, should I do the DSB with dry aragonite or go with the arag alive since I'm cycling a bit anyways?

SECOND QUESTION:
What depth of bed should I go with?
The fugue section is 11x9x9. (lxwxh) and the system is about 40 gallons total with about 300 gph sump circulation.


----------



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump. Anyone?


----------

